

Linkinus - Beautiful IRC Client for OS X - pooriaazimi
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/linkinus/id402390998?mt=12

======
pooriaazimi
After using Colloquy (<http://colloquy.info>) for a few weeks, I couldn't
stand it anymore.

Linkinus is one of the most visually-appealing applications I've ever seen.
Well worth the money (10 dollars). More screenshots:
<http://conceitedsoftware.com/products/linkinus>

I'm really happy with this app and though sharing it here. A lot of HNers use
IRC, and many are on Mac, so it might be of use to someone.

------
nickpresta
I just recently bought Textual (<http://www.codeux.com/textual/>) and I really
like it. It starts up fast, is lightweight on system resources, and looks nice
(with retina support).

What are the differences between Linkinus and Textual?

